

Ask HN: How would you guard your data privacy? - read

I would like to hear what other HNers might be thiking of doing about keeping their data private. Feel free to be creative in your responses.<p>I no longer trust my data being stored in cloud services or data centers. I briefly considered storing them outside the US, but then I don&#x27;t know who to trust there. I&#x27;m considering hosting them on my own servers, in my home, or in a trusted friends home. I&#x27;m also considering them being stored on my personal phone encrypted. I definitely want my email to be encrypted.<p>This has to be a problem on a lot of people&#x27;s mind right now. Practically, what could one do?
======
eightyone
I deleted both my iCloud and Dropbox account for starters. I'm currently
looking into hosting, specifically PRQ (Hosted Piratebay and Wikileaks for
sometime)[1] and Bahnhof (The datacenter that is in a mountain. They hosted
Wikileaks for sometime, as well.) [2]

[1] [http://prq.se](http://prq.se) [2]
[http://www.bahnhof.net](http://www.bahnhof.net)

I read somewhere that you can find several VPN services that are based out of
the same location of Bahnhof. I don't have much information on it, though.

In terms of email, obviously PGP.

I haven't decided yet if I'm switching from Mac OS X to some form of Linux. I
was going to buy a new MacBook, but I'm really on the fence now.

